# Smoking Halloween



## YeastRancher (May 10, 2016)

Last Halloween smoking a Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Why wait till Halloween! I wear glasses like that on the regular when I smoke in public.


----------

